# Engine running too cold?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

My 1995 Nissan 4x4 with a V6 always seem to indicate that it is running very cool

It runs fine and the heater works though.

Is there a problem with my sensor or thermostat?


----------



## jeff1802 (Jul 28, 2006)

The only thing that comes to mind is that your thermostat is stuck open and cooling the engine all the time. Have you replaced your thermostat and was it the right one if you did? If not, then remove the hose that has the thermostat in it and check it. You can test thermostats by placing them in some hot water to see if they open, in your case you want to see if its closing all the way. Take it out and ckeck to see if its making a good seal closed. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

If you have good heat coming from the heater, it may well be a bad sensor. Not sure where it is located on a V6.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Temp switch for the gauge should be on top of the intake in front of the V6. Temp gauge reading low is a common complaint.


----------



## lmj001 (Dec 28, 2007)

if the truck has a clutch fan have it checked mabey locked up always cooling the engine....good luck.


----------

